# Cabbage Patches



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I bought this girla year ago. She had my B-day! 

Her name is Emily Rose.







Than I got these two because they were marked down and I was dying to get them. 

Aaliyah Gabriella






And

Nicholas Gabriel






Than I got her because her B-day was a special day for me. 

Savannah Kristina






Now you can go online register and change the DOB and Name. I changed all names and just Aaliyah and Nicholas's B-Days.


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

wel I am sadder then cause I am 29 and still miss my cabbage patch that was killed by my parents dogs when I was about 13 never forgave them!! she was called Olive Adella and had brown hair in bunches and green eyes :biggrin2:she was my fave toy ever and my bestest xmas present.

I also have 2 babies one is called Karina Ruby and the other I don't know my mum found her in a charity shop and I had bugged her for years to get me another one liek Olive!

They are their names they came with


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

So is Savannah the one you are thinking of. I need to find mine. I know I have atleast two of them still. My first two.


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

yes like Savannah. :biggrin2:

My baby onehad a lilac snow suit but I lost that  my other one is in the right suit though 


edit to add do they still have the tattoo on their bum??


----------



## degrassi (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm 25 and I still have me and my sister's original cabbage patch dolls. My parents bought them just before the "cabbage patch craze" hit. My dad wanted to sell them back then but my mom wouldn't let him. Personally I would have rather had the 800$ to put into a savings account,lol.

I love my doll and have a big suitcase full of clothes my grandma made for her. Its still fun sometimes to take her out and play with all the outfits.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't say that I like CPD's, but I did have one when I was a little girl and I liked them then.

Er, congrats on your dollies .


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes they still tat the bums.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

I gave mine to my cousin a while ago. This one best matches the one i have.

My sis still has her's. I would take a photo of him but he's old and dirty.
All 4 of us had one. Kris is the only one that still has her's.

We had 2 girl Cabbage Patches and 2 boy ones for 3 girls and 1 boy in the family.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

I have my family searching for them. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

U must really like your Cabbage Patche's lol. To have your family looking for them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

They went every where with me.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

My dad got us each a carrying case for ours. So i guess we took ours along with us too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

Listen I made my mother keep my brothers car seat so my dolls would be strapped in. Don't you know its the law.:shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

*OH.. A little weird don't u think?? or obsessive??


JadeIcing wrote: *


> Listen I made my mother keep my brothers car seat so my dolls would be strapped in. Don't you know its the law.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

*Umm I had his bassinet for them to sleep in for YEARS. They all have full names. I was alittle mother. There is a 5yr difference between me and my brother. There were no other kids till him. I created elaborate stories for them. Very creative child.*

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *OH.. A little weird don't u think?? or obsessive??
> 
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

OK.. I wasn't that Obsessive with mine. But i had 1 older sis and 1 older bro and 1 twin sis. So i had enough life i didn't need to make a second with my dolls. lol

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Umm I had his bassinet for them to sleep in for YEARS. They all have full names. I was alittle mother. There is a 5yr difference between me and my brother. There were no other kids till him. I created elaborate stories for them. Very creative child.*
> 
> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

See I was more or less an only child for years.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

Then i guess it's ok then... 
*JadeIcing wrote: *


> See I was more or less an only child for years.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 21, 2008)

Mathew was just like you with his toys when he was younger. He's very creative and has an awesome imagination and he credits it to his toy playing. Go the toy lovers!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 22, 2008)

I still have my cabbage patch's. I have 5. I have a girl & a boy, the girl that has the "growing hair" where you pull on the ponytail and it gets longer. LOL and the cat and dog. 

This is the same cat that I have:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2008)

I had one when I was 4 or 5 but I don't really remember it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohhh Polly!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that your new one, Alicia? She's cute! Love the little tooth. I had two Cabbage Patch dolls growing up, but I was never very attached to them because my mom wouldn't let me play with them! They were on a high shelf in my bedroom. They were for display. One was bald and wore a cute little knit green outfit, and I honestly have no recollection at all of what the other one looked like. A few times I climbed my way up to the shelf they were on (and once pulled the whole book case down on top of me in the process, that hurt) so I could play with the bald one. I'll have to ask my mom where they are, what the second one looked like and why she never let me play with them. Good news is if she still has them, they may sell for a decent price since they're in perfect condition!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope that is for Polly! I had her go through the others to find one that looked like hers. :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG Alicia She is gorgeous :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:Thankyou so much away to pm you now need your details for paypal.

Thankyou so much now I have a new one that has hair  

SnowySHiloh I had one with a knitted suit but mine was Lilac I lost the suit buts still have the cabbage patch


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2008)

No thanks needed. I got so giddy when I saw her. She was litteraly right there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok so Pollys doll went on a trip to her Tuesday! I can not wait till she receives her!

I will be posting another one I got! Ok yes I am nuts but I have few things I love that much.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 2, 2009)

I LOVED my dolls when I was a little girl! I had one that I think was called corn silk because she had normal doll's hair instead of yarn. My favorite one looked just like your Savannah except she had green eyes. I loved her.

Oh, and BTW....I'm 27 and still love some of the toys that I grew up with *high fives*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

I love my old toys!

Sere Annalysa






Group Shot


----------



## polly (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't wait either Alicia :biggrin2:is this you doing cabbage patch shipments now


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2009)

Alicia, where are you getting the dolls from? I haven't seen any for sale in years!


----------



## kylett (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't have one when I was little, I did want one though. My husband bought me one for Christmas a few years ago. Her name is Ella (I have a 3 year old daughter Ella) and the CPD was born on the 24th December.

My daughter has 2 and I have another 2 put aside waiting for to be given to her for a birthday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2009)

Target! I also have seen them at Toys R Us.


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 9, 2009)

walmart has them


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 9, 2009)

My Cabbage Patch Kid memory.

When my stepdaughter Chandra, Rick's daughter, was about 6, she had one that she took everywhere.. even tried to bathe with it. We went over to my mom in laws one day.. and they have those really deep dry ditches..kinda like a moat almost..and if you stepped off the paved driveway.. you might be plunging to your death. Chandra had been over there 50 bajillion times, but shes not really the brightest bulb.. I was in the process of saying *Chandra watch where your walking...* except I was like somewhere in the middle of *Chandra watch wh....*

All I saw was this Cabbage Patch.. in slo mo.. flying up in the air...

Ayup... she went off the end of the driveway.. and the Cabbage Patch went flying..



So everytime you people mention Cabbage Patch's.. I think of the mid air Cabbage Patch incident...lol


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can just picture the cabbage patch going up in the air... I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2009)

Polly, is your dolly there yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes she has her! She is thrilled!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2011)

OLD but OMG they have some Cabbage Patch Kids in at work I want one so BAD!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 29, 2011)

I had one yeeeears ago when I was small, so cute.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 1, 2011)

Go Ali, go!! Get the dolls! 

I'm bad for any sort of self control at all.  

As someone who was compared to Cabbage Patch dolls her entire life, I have a little resentment for them, but I do know I had them growing up and my daughter now has custody of my and my sisters' old ones. She loves her babies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww!


----------

